# Abu f*****g Hamza...



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

...whose British citizenship has been taken away from him is fighting his case on the grounds of the new civil liberties Law.

What a twat!

Why not just [smiley=rifle.gif] him and save the tax payers a bucketful of money?

Maybe that's where some of the Lottery handouts are going?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> him and save the tax payers a bucketful of money?
> 
> Â


I think that was Saddams logic and approach in dealing with his politcal opponents and dissenters.

If we start doing that, the US may invade and liberate us all. Oh, they did already with Starbucks and McDonalds. Hurrah. I'm Free...........


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

[smiley=behead.gif]<--- bring it back


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> [smiley=behead.gif]<--- bring it back


No cos its French


----------

